# Sautekh Dynasty reclaims the Stars



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

I have decided it is time to roll my sleeves up and get the Necrons painted. The point of these Necrons is to serve as a study in OSL. This has made this guy pretty annoying to work on lol however, he is getting there but I think I shall use the airbrush to fix a few things most notably the headress area.

Let me know what you think and how this could be improved. Bear in mind that this still needs weathering.. pigments etc etc.



















The troops will be a lot simpler so I shall work on the Royal Court first (all 2 of them) to get the formula down.

- Martok


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks great so far! As far as the OSL goes, however, I think it looks a little off. Maybe brighten the origin points another level, or at least dot the eyes with a brighter yellow or something-- as it stands, it looks like it's in progress for OSL-- the soft glow is there-- but the source doesn't quite look like it's really glowing yet.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> Looks great so far! As far as the OSL goes, however, I think it looks a little off. Maybe brighten the origin points another level, or at least dot the eyes with a brighter yellow or something-- as it stands, it looks like it's in progress for OSL-- the soft glow is there-- but the source doesn't quite look like it's really glowing yet.


Thanks for the input. Your right. I have gone back in with an airbrush this time and redone the glow... next i shall add some brighter blends to the origin. Watch this space for an update


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

I have finally pulled my finger out and started stomping through some painting for the Necrons.

First off.. apologies for the photos they are not my best work lol. I shall look at getting some better quality shots when the basing/pigments have been applied:




























Some OSL work has been done but I shall be going back and doing the Gauss glow for the whole army in one go with the airbrush.

- Martok


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far. I would suggest that you break up the lords cloak with another colour somehow, make it pop more. Same with the Immortals guns, I would try and make them a slightly different colour as well to separate it out from the main body colour. It is the same problem I am having right now with my own weapons.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

The Wraithlord said:


> Looking good so far. I would suggest that you break up the lords cloak with another colour somehow, make it pop more. Same with the Immortals guns, I would try and make them a slightly different colour as well to separate it out from the main body colour. It is the same problem I am having right now with my own weapons.


Its a good point! The immortals will get a gereen glow on the weapons whcih should break that up. However, you are right about the guys cloak but I cannot quite decide where would be good to change on it and how.. perhaps the little dots centrally placed but what colour hmmm


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Take a look in my Necron log at my Lord for what I mean but the best section is the large one in the middle. I would go with either the steel colour on it or the white that you have on the rest of the model, probably the white would be best. That would make it look like the shoulder armour is continued down the back and the cloak hangs from underneath it.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Now my Necron army is finally finished and ready for upcoming tournaments I have been able to get the camera out and get some half decent photos. In this post I shall be showing off the Necron Destroyer Lord converted with parts from the Necron Wraith kit.











This army was an experiment in OSL as I tried to work out how to get the best effects with both airbrush and regular brush work. I learnt a great deal from this process and some of it worked some did not, however, I shall be able to improve on this next time I try something similar. 










The actual conversion used parts from the Destroyer, Lych Guard and Wraith kits. As he will be leading a Wraith unit I felt he would look much better themed to fit in with them,










The crystal on the base comes from Gale Force 9 and I shall be using these on a display board that I really need to get done.










I shall be going back and adding pigments to the bases/models at some point but right now this Wraith Destroyer Lord is ready for varnish.










Just in case anyone has an issue with the dimensions of the Wraith Destroyer Lord conversion I have built a more traditional Destroyer Lord which I could use instead.

Keep an eye out for more of my Necron Army.

- Martok


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love what you've done with the blades. The wraith conversion looks great as well. Well done.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Here is the usual warlord for my army Nemesor Zandrekh. Again some OSL work and this time some experimentation with the metallics.











The gold was started from a bronze and worked up to gold very slowly with some washes to knock it back down as the layers built up.










Some of the OSL was done with an airbrush (like the staff) but other work was done with a brush and glazes (the eyes).

His rules make him an auto include in my army lists as he adds a lot of extra tricks and combos to make the army more efficient.

Well we are half way through the HQs so keep a look out for Obyron and the Royal Court being posted in the near future.

- Martok


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Next up is Vargard Obyron. One of the few units in the entire codex that can take a power weapon attack and then fight back like a monster.










More of the same techniques and process used here as with Nemesor Zandrekh. There is a paint slip on the blade but this has since been fixed.










He is a very cool model but not a lot of room to play with. The pose actually really hampers painting as you have to paint around the weapon.










The OSL from red to green was quite a task needing quite a bit of thinking to get right. Vargard Obyron is a lynch-pin to my list with the way that he and Zandrekhs ryules interact.










Next up is the Royal Court!

- Martok


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello,

This time we take a look at the warriors. There are 30 in the army but we shall take a look at one to see the painting approach taken.










I laid down the silver and highlights with the airbrush before going back in with the brush to throw around some Sepia wash to weather the metallics.










I also painted up the shoulders and added the unit marking (just red stripes). Next up was the red OSL which is all brush work.










Then it was time for some armour chipping. This was mainly applied to the shoulders as it shows up better on the white than the silver. This was done with a sponge.










Finally I went back in with the airbrush to give the Gauss weapons a green glow. I did this for all 30 Warriors in one batch... pretty sure I won't be so keen to try that again 










- Martok


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Now for the other half of the troops section with some Immortals. 










These guys provide some more reliable shooting and survivability over my Warriors and always pull their weight.










Much of the painting is the same as my Warriors with the OSL done the same (red with brush green with airbrush).










Unfortunately, these pictures have washed out the OSL on the weapon which is some of my favorite OSL in the army.










These guys were nicer to paint than the warriors and OSL on the guns was much better to work on than the rods for the warriors which were a real pain.










- Martok


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks really good man, im not a huge fan of orange colors but you make it work.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Spawner105 said:


> Looks really good man, im not a huge fan of orange colors but you make it work.


Cheers. It started off as Red OSL but when I started playing with a slightly different take on bronze/silver than usual it just made sense to take it as a theme.

Now we get to the creepy space roaches Necron Canoptek Wraiths. One of my favorite units in the army.










This unit more than any other taught me a bunch of lessons in how not to do OSL. Definitely not the best standard in the army but it still looks pretty good.










The large crystals on the bases worked really well with the tails wrapping around them. 




























- Martok


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Those wraiths are made of six different flavors of awesome


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Pusser said:


> Those wraiths are made of six different flavors of awesome


Thanks mate they are very cool models!

Now the Necron Army Showcase gets to the vehicles. First up we have the Ghost Ark. This thing can eat a lot of firepower and still get my Warriors where they need to be.








I converted this model by removing the pilot (robots piloting robots makes no sense at all) with a bit of plastic and some parts from the Command Barge I put together a reasonable dais for my Cryptek to use to indicate teh unit is embarked.








The OSL on this thing was a massive slog and I could have done a better job but in the end I wanted to be finished with it.

















- Martok


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Need bigger pictures in order to better see the detail. Looks great from what I can see however.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks. If you are after bigger pics you can click through to my blog from the sig its just easier to manage my pics this way.

This time a two for one with both of the Annihilation Barges.










These took quite a bit of work... and if you notice I still haven't highlighted the cabling (need to do that on all the vehicles actually). The actual OSL went pretty well with these guys and this was the point I wished I had just done Green and Blue OSL and missed out the Red but this is something learnt and will not be repeated.
































































- Martok


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Next up is a Doom Scythe. Hopefully these pics should be bigger but if you want a better look at the older ones they are all on my BLOODYdice. Really need some new pics of this flyer though as the pilot is now painted and I have also found a part to cover up the cockpit which I need to put on and paint.. but for now:










































- Martok


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like these guys, much more character then most Cron armies


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

I promised a full army shot quite some time ago. I have finally got myself a pic excuse the quad gun I needed to boost my list to 1850 at the last minute):










- Martok


----------

